# Great Ebay Experience



## Bluwtr (Feb 28, 2021)

I recently ordered a horse barn from a seller on Ebay to use on my layout in my farm. The kit is laser cut wood and stock. I have to say that I was more than happy with it. The kit has a lot of detail and was very precise. I did have one issue with some missing parts. The seller was VERY apologetic and rushed them to me and I had them in just a couple of days. The parts were a couple of door pieces so it didn't prevent me from building. I sent him a couple of pics when it was complete and showed where I added a couple of details--a hay-loft and a sliding door header on one set of the barn doors. Each message I sent he responded very quickly. A few days went by and he messaged me stating that if I wanted any certain model that he could possibly try to make it. I thought that to be very considerate.

Before I say who the seller is, I want to be clear--I do not know this person in any way other than my transaction with him, so I have zero vested interest in his business etc. I just want to put his name out there as I strongly believe in buying American made products and supporting small business. The seller is 
*miata-mike-1. *His shop isn't huge but like I said, I was impressed with the kit and the details. Hopefully someone may find this helpful.

Wes


----------



## cfurnari (Aug 2, 2020)

Now that looks good..


----------



## Bluwtr (Feb 28, 2021)

Thanks. Like I mentioned I was very impressed with the kit. I've bought other kits from different places, but this one has been the best so far.


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

That is neat.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Very unique! I like it.


----------

